
Overly defensive programming - rajathagasthya
https://medium.com/@cvitullo/overly-defensive-programming-e7a1b3d234c2
======
anfilt
I would agree if your overly defensive you may get a fail-silent system.

I would say failing fast is good. However, that does not just mean exiting the
application or exiting. If you encounter a failure mode you should gracefully
fail so the operator knows what to do or if in development know what the heck
is breaking.

